# Cutaneous fibromas (warts) on Deer!



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Have any of you ever seen growths on the deer in your area? We have a deer on the property that we hunt that has a large number of them. It looks like one of his/her eyes is even covered or blinded due to the growths. It appears to not spread from one deer to the next but who knows for sure. We've talked about calling the game warden to see about putting it down. From what we have read online, the skin is what is infected and not the meat of the animal. I would not want to eat any part of it. Has anyone else come across this? What did you do about the animal itself. The two main concerns are "is the animal suffering or not able to function as it should" and "will it effect the other deer?" breeding? Thank you all for any information. I added a couple of pics. to give you an idea of what I'm talking about.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Man I'm glad I had an early lunch today.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I am very familiar with them. I have followed the life of many deer with fibromas. They usually disappear the following rear. You can't tell that the deer ever had them. We have an 8 year old doe that is semi tame that had them at the age of one. We had a 2.5 year old and 3.5 year old buck with them last year. The 2.5 only had 1 visible eye. The 3.5 had huge portabella mushroom looking fibromas. It was disgusting when you look at it from directly above. That 3.5 year old will be nice this year. We have a deer with fibromas every couple of years on average. We bring deer in from a long way away, and see a lot of deer, maybe that's why we see so many with fibromas. No need to kill that deer unless its a very extreme case.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

So you're saying what's on that deer in the pic would've went away eventually?


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I can't see the picture on my phone very well. That looks like a very extreme example of fibromas. I have seen deer recover from some pretty nasty looking fibroma cases though.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

That's a very, *very* extreme case. She should be fine.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

your saying that the deer in your area, have the growths "drop off or go away" ? The deer in the picture has about 25% more growth on it then the deer on the property. I'll see what I can do about gettting a decent picture of the deer shortly. This is only the 2nd time in the last 15 years that we have seen any type of growths on the deer on the property and the other one was just about 6 to 8 lumps on it, nothing to the extreme of the current one.


----------



## lb74hd69 (Jun 27, 2013)

dose any body know what causes this


----------

